
Show HN: Geosnitch - inamberclad
https://github.com/Jkillelea/geosnitch
======
inamberclad
Geoclue uses sub-providers to get accurate location info. The best one I've
found so far is Skyhook, which can get my location to within a dozen yards.
The choice of MQTT was simply in order to have something lightweight and
generally config-free. I'd like to have alternative location services and
remote listeners at some point, or depending on whether other people like the
idea.

Feedback welcome, and all that jazz.

